# Harvesting Your Crop



## potroastV2 (May 19, 2006)

Step One: *Stop fertilization one or two weeks prior to harvest*. Latent nutrient accumulation on foliage imparts a fertilizer-like taste when you smoke the weed. Leach nutrients from the growing medium a week before you harvest.

_** You can continue to fertilize up until three days before harvest if using a product like final flush. Such products expedite flushing built up chemicals in cannabis plants. Some of the flushes even come with flavors such as pina-colada, raspberry. **_

Step Two: Mist plants heavily to wash off undesirable residues that may have accumulated on the foliage. The bath with not affect resin production. Wash the garden early in the day to allow excess water on leaves to dry before nightfall to prevent fungus and bud blight. If bud mold is a threat *DO NOT WASH BUDS*.

Step Three: Harvest entire plant or one branch at a time by cutting near the base with pruners. Jerking the root ball creates a mess and is unnecessary. All of the THC is produced in the foliage. Some people that grow marijuana separate the root system from the growing medium at this point.


----------



## Rogue (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the information. I went ahead and printed it out. What should you do after you've finished washing and picking them? Just pack them up and go forward?


----------



## ClosetGrower (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok, so i have had 2 babies going since christmas time and they are now fully budded and all hairs have changed from white to orange. I believe it is about time to complete the process but i do not know what to do!!!

I have heard stories about removing the entire plant from the soil and hanging it upside down and allowing all the resin to soak into the buds and then after a day or two of that to cut each bud from the stem. And once again hang for more drying.

Is this an accurate method? And how long should i be letting it hang?

thanks!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 20, 2006)

I take a pair of hedge clippers and cut the bottom of plant and then took it to my work area and clipped off the branches, trimmed the plant up (buds) then I put it on screens to let it dry out.

There are a couple differant methods, if you like to build stuff and you want to be stealth check out the stealth box I built on :
007 Dry box


----------



## bluemist (Sep 24, 2006)

i harvested as you suggested right above the soil line. i have it hanging upside down in a dark dry room, but the issue is it smells like fresh cut green folage, rather than the distinct smell of weed. it has been 4 days, and i still have a fresh green smell. have i done something incorrect or will this begin to have that familiar smell as the dried buds age? also as this is drying the plants looks like it has long green finger leaves and haven't curled or began to brown. is this possible because of seeds i used or is this normal. prior to cutting this the plant had long milky white hairs that were beginning to change to amber. should i have waited possibly?


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jan 22, 2008)

wow thing have changed since then.


----------



## jamlint (Jan 28, 2008)

im just growing in soil should i stop watering it altogether a week or somthin while keepin light cycle on then harvest


----------



## jennyj (Feb 1, 2008)

rollitup said:


> I take a pair of hedge clippers and cut the bottom of plant and then took it to my work area and clipped off the branches, trimmed the plant up (buds) then I put it on screens to let it dry out.
> 
> There are a couple differant methods, if you like to build stuff and you want to be stealth check out the stealth box I built on :
> 007 Dry box


When I clicked on that link I got a message stating that the page is not available. I would love to see your dry box - will you please check that link? Thanks!


----------



## Eazyman420 (Feb 3, 2008)

High TImes grow guru Jorge Cervantes recomends hanging the whole plant 'till the branches "snap",(8-10 days) then to jars ventilated periodically. That was good for my soil grows but with my first hydro grow (Pure Power plant) hanging that long overdried the buds. Peace


----------



## kindprincess (Feb 3, 2008)

Eazyman420 said:


> High TImes grow guru Jorge Cervantes recomends hanging the whole plant 'till the branches "snap",(8-10 days) then to jars ventilated periodically. That was good for my soil grows but with my first hydro grow (Pure Power plant) hanging that long overdried the buds. Peace


and you believe everything you read because you've heard the name before? 

experience is key  try more than one way, find your own best technique.


----------



## Eazyman420 (Feb 4, 2008)

Um, uuh, no, princess, I dont believe everything i read based on a name "I heard before". *Sigh* . I was simply sharing information I had read on the subject that the thread is about. Wow, Great advise "experience is the key." So what you are saying to anyone learning is to wait for the "Key" of experience? Is this because you are bitter from nobody helping you when you were learning? Oh, wait, you've been an expert since day 1 eh? Peace Princess, you really need some in your life.


----------

